# Pourquoi nous parlons si peu de Plex?



## stéphane83 (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Ayant jaillbraiké l'Apple tv2 j'avoue que je suis assez content d'avoir franchi ce cap car je ne prends ce risque sur mes autres i appareils.

Fini les conversions au format Apple tv où seulement les médias iTunes peuvent être streamés...

Pour cela j'ai installé Plex car je ne suis pas parvenu à des résultats fiables avec XMBC.

Il suffit juste de l'installer sur l'ordinateur de choisir les dossiers à partager et c'est parti!

Alors expliquez moi pourquoi XMBC est sans cesse mentionné alors que son paramètrage est laborieux pour des résultats aléatoires et instables alors que Plex est tout aussi (sinon davantage) performant et simple à utiliser?


----------



## Rem64 (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

perso je n'ai pas installé Plex parce que les démo auxquelles j'ai assisté sur Youtube ne montrait pas un système aussi bon que XBMC (après je peux me tromper). 

Par exemple, aucune vidéo ne montrait que Plex gérait l'avance rapide sur les films en cours de visionnage. C'est pas le cas sur XBMC ou cela marche sans problème même sur les vidéos streamé internet (a différent degré de vitesse possible selon la bande passante).

Deuxièmement, XBMC apporte plein d'addons de vidéos sur internet dont l'excellent IceFilms
Ce dernier permet de visionner des films référencés en 720p en streaming depuis megaupload sans problème. Je ne suis pas sur que tu puisse faire ça avec Plex qui lit les films uniquement depuis un ordi connecté et configuré. Apres tu as d'autres addons qui font ca aussi. 
Résultat fini le torrent ou le stockage Teraoctets.

Troisièmement XBMC gère très bien le SMB mais aussi le FTP, les disques NAS, etc... pas besoin de client mais il lit les serveur uPnP type Twonky et probablement le serveur Plex (je sais pas si cela correspond à cette norme ou pas). 

Les limites: il arrive que certains fichiers soient pas lus par XBMC pour des raisons bizarre mais dans l'ensemble il marche impec gere le 5.1 et j'en passe. Le vidéos addons type ice films dépendent de la bonne marche du site internet qui a eu tendance a pas mal bugger ces derniers temps suite à une panne de serveur mais rapidement remis en route.

Je testerai Plex un de ces quatre pour voir ce qu'il est capable mais pour le moment j'ai à peine gratté la surface de XBMC en 1 semaine après acquisition de mon ATV2


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Juillet 2011)

J'aurais souhaité tester XMBC mais impossible de lire les vidéos depuis mon mac malgré le paramètrage en SMB: la musique oui mais aucune video...
J'ai demandé quelques conseils de parametrages sur leur site mais rien.
Si tu as des infos à ce sujet je suis preneur.
Cordialement,
Stephane


----------



## nalexis (11 Juillet 2011)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi rem64 Pour info Plex gere très bien l'avance et retour rapide pendant un filmsIl y a aussi comme xbmc des plugin in que tu rajoute comme les chaînes replay (TF1, canal, M6, France télévision etc...)mais aussi du allo ciné et bien d'autre.


Après effectivement Plex n'est qu'un client et il faut une partie serveur


Seul bémol aujourd'hui sur Plex et je dirai même que l'atv2 est en cause et non Plex est le downscaling sur les films en 1080 perso j'ai des freeze du à la limite du proc mais bon la le problème vient de l'atv

J'ai test xbmc quand j'ai eu mes freeze sur les films 1080 et même problème


----------



## Rem64 (11 Juillet 2011)

Comme je le disais je n'ai pas testé Plex autrement que par procuration youtube. 

Si tu me dis que l'avance rapide marche donc je retire ce que j'ai dit.

Pour le 1080p effectivement c l'ATV qui limite, XBMC downscale le 1080p en 720p ce qui doit être la même chose pour Plex. Pour cela l'ATV1 avait un avantage car il était possible de l'upgrader avec une puce Broadcom Crystal HD ce qui est pas possible avec une ATV2 (ou du moins j'ai pas trouvé la solution mais si qqun l'a je veux bien des infos)

Pour les addons, ca doit être a peu pres pareil pour les replay mais est-ce que Plex possède une capacité de visionnage de flux megupload? XBMC a la possiblité d'ajouter l'addon icefilms (icefilms.info) et je suis tombé sur un forum avec des developeurs qui explorent la possibilité de faire pareil sur dpstream. 

Apres je ne cherche pas a défendre xbmc plus que plex (du moment que ca marche). mais la flexibilité de xbmc est selon moi plus interessante il y a aussi une télécomande xbmc (payante) sur l'appstore qui apporte un clavier pour le filtrage et autre besoin de recherche. 

Petite question cependant tu peux scrapper à partir de la base d'allociné sur Plex ou c juste les articles et bande annonces???




stéphane83 a dit:


> J'aurais souhaité tester XMBC mais impossible de lire les vidéos depuis mon mac malgré le paramètrage en SMB: la musique oui mais aucune video...
> J'ai demandé quelques conseils de parametrages sur leur site mais rien.
> Si tu as des infos à ce sujet je suis preneur.
> Cordialement,
> Stephane




J'ai eu le même problème mais sachant que me fichiers sont principalement sur un PC cela ne me dérange pas. Essaie de rentrer la source manuellement en tapant :

smb://IP.DE.TON.MAC/nom de partage de ton dossier
(non testé)

Si cela ne marche pas j'ai trouvé une astuce par hasard c sale mais ca marche!
va sur http://logicielsgratuits.orange.fr/serveurmedia/
télécharge le serveur média twonky orange et paramètre les dossiers qui t'intéressent.
Ensuite, retourne sur xbmc et ajoute une source de type uPnP serveur. Normalement xbmc devrait repérer un serveur intitulé serveur média avec tes vidéos dedans. 

J'avoue que j'ai utilisé Orange media server car ayant la livebox j'avais paramétré ce module que j'ai repéré par hasard dans xbmc. il n'y a pas que celui là d'ailleurs:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
ou encore d'autres infos 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/media-serveur-upnp-libre-fr zee-opensource-166731.html

Bref il semble peut être mieux d'utiliser Plex dans le cas présent. 

Dis moi si cela marche je vais réessayer de faire marcher le SMB sous xbmc/mac


----------



## fpoil (13 Juillet 2011)

Tout est dit : plex n'est qu'un client, il faut aussi un serveur...

J'ai xbmc installé sur une ATV1 hackée avec une carte crystal et sur un ipad 1 jailbreaké. Mes vidéos sont stockés sur un disque externe connecté à une freebox revolution (le server), partage smb activé, pas besoin de serveur et je lis tranquille mes vidéos soit en wifi n sur l'ipad (jusqu'au 720p, Ipad 1 oblige) où en filaire sur l'ATV1 (jusqu'au 1080p).


----------



## stéphane83 (13 Juillet 2011)

fpoil a dit:


> Tout est dit : plex n'est qu'un client, il faut aussi un serveur...
> 
> J'ai xbmc installé sur une ATV1 hackée avec une carte crystal et sur un ipad 1 jailbreaké. Mes vidéos sont stockés sur un disque externe connecté à une freebox revolution (le server), partage smb activé, pas besoin de serveur et je lis tranquille mes vidéos soit en wifi n sur l'ipad (jusqu'au 720p, Ipad 1 oblige) où en filaire sur l'ATV1 (jusqu'au 1080p).



J'ai pas encore réussi à faire fonctionner XMBC sur Apple tv2...


----------



## endavent (19 Août 2011)

Je crois qu'au travers de cet échange on voit bien les différences entre les deux media center et les deux populations auxquelles ils s'adressent :
- XBMC est sans conteste le plus puissant, le plus étendu et ne nécessite pas de serveur sur l'ordinateur
- PLEX est à mon avis bien plus beau, plus ergonomique, BEAUCOUP plus simple à configurer et suffit largement pour la majorité des utilisateurs qui ne recherchent qu'une alternative à Apple pour lire d'autres formats vidéo

Je ne savais pas que Plex pouvait lui aussi avoir des plug-ins, je vais regarder ça de près.


----------

